
Steve Jobs live  Apple's "The beat goes on" special event  - dawie
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/
======
danw
Please please port anywhere.fm to this.. If it's possible. Can iPhone/iPod
touch do flash?

~~~
jsjenkins168
No flash on the iPhone. However, it has been officially confirmed by someone
inside apple that there WILL be flash support soon. If the touch iPod uses
similar software, it might become available for it also.

